# Bye bye wind buffeting!



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I got this idea from Trevor at Watkins Glen so he gets ALL the credit on this. It's shocking how such a little thing can make such a big difference. No more buffeting with the windows down all the way and at speed. I tested this up to 100. Simple install too. Buy a 18" Duralast flex blade wiper. Pull off the end caps to remove the plastic trim. It is 7" long and the perfect length for this job. I trimmed off the grooves on the two edges to make it perfectly flat and cut an angle on the bottom edge just for looks. Attach with 3M Super Sticky trim tape. Done! :thumbup:


----------



## S5Cab (Aug 5, 2012)

That's fantastic! The buffeting is very distracting, especially above 120 MPH.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*great idea*

Mike 
This is great! I didn't see this on Trevor's car. This is way better than installing plastic windows with vents! 

Ron


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

21212 said:


> Mike
> This is great! I didn't see this on Trevor's car. This is way better than installing plastic windows with vents!
> 
> Ron


 I works really well too!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Great....the buffeting is really bad.....I'll have to try this too! More close up pics if you can?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Great....the buffeting is really bad.....I'll have to try this too! More close up pics if you can?


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Great idea, thx for sharing...going on the car...:thumbup:


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

You the man!!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Thanks Black BeauTTy. I did this today but used a 19" Trico Flex wiper as there is no AutoZone close to my place for Duralast. I used your 7" per window as a size guide to select this. 










End caps removed and top of blade (aero parts) slid out. 

















Size is about right without needing any trimming 









Cut out the folds on each piece. I sanded it down a bit after this picture to get a smooth surface. 









3M double sided tape on the blade and attached to car. Did not do a good job of trimming the end so will do it over at some point in the future if needed


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Great DIY.....but how did it work? Same result?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Great DIY.....but how did it work? Same result?


 I have not tried it yet


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for properly documenting the process! I banged it out without proper pic taking. Exact same thing I did though. :thumbup:


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Thanks for properly documenting the process! I banged it out without proper pic taking. Exact same thing I did though. :thumbup:


 Visionaries come up with ideas, the rest of us implement them  

No issues and thanks for getting us all motivated. Auto shops will be running out of flex wipers as TTs will be running them all over the country


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

great information. Thank you very much..


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Any whistling or noise with the window up?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Having driven the car quite a bit now at hwy speeds (80-85mph) now I can report that while this does not completely eliminate all wind noise coming into the cabin, it does get rid of the buffeting. I can still feel some wind on the seatbelt behind my left shoulder, but it not too bad. Bottom line here for me is that before I could not drive the car at hwy speeds with windows down and now I can and that for me is worth the $15 or so for the fix that is easy and easily removed.

I think a slightly bigger "fairing" that cuts and redirects the incoming air away from the window may solve the problem completely.

Helmholtz Resonance



GaBoYnFla said:


> Any whistling or noise with the window up?


I have about the same wind noise with the window up as before so no additional noise.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Thanks to the OP for this tip. I just did it myself with a slightly different spin: I found a slightly better looking wiper blade part on the "TRICO Force" that tucks nicely over the stock window molding. 










Looks more like an air-foil:










A quick mod to remove one of the edges:










Then cut one edge to fit nicely along the door seam:



















Almost looks OEM:










Now I just need to find one that is about 1" longer to fully cover the length of the plastic cap near the mirror...

It doesn't completely eliminate the wind effect, but it makes it live-able on the highway, which is a huge improvement! Looking forward to not getting my ear drums blown out at the next track day now.


----------

